# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Ваши объявления >  Такси из Дели во Вриндаван

## Gopinath das

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!

Если кто-то нуждается в услугах такси чтобы доехать из аэропорта в Дели до Вриндавана, хочу порекомендовать Санджая прабху. Он долгое время занимался служением в Информационном центре (Information centre) при Кришна Баларама Мандире, помогая преданним заказывть такси и покупать билеты на поезд и самолет. Сейчас он занимается этим в индивидуальном порядке и попросил меня напосать это объявление. Я сам часто пользовался его услугам и могу сказать что он честный и добропорядочный человек.

Заказ такси можно сделать позвонив Санджаю прабху по телефону: +91-789-525-1234 или по е-майлу: sanjay.vrindavan@gmail.com; sanjay.vrindavan108@yahoo.com;

Заказывать такси нужно заранее, как минимум за несколько дней до предпологаемой даты Вашего прилета в Индию. Нужно будет сообщить дату и время Вашего прилета, номер рейса, откуда Вы прилетаете и количество пасажиров. 

Харе Кришна! Надеюсь это поможет преданным легко и благополучно добраться до Вриндавана.

----------


## Ольга Ч.

*Gopinath das*
Спасибо, это очень полезная информация  :good:

----------


## Gopinath das

Кстати если кто не понял, к Санджаю прабху нужно обращатся на английском.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

интересно, сколько будет стоить заказать такую поездку? будет это (её стоимость) зависеть от времени суток?

----------


## Gopinath das

> интересно, сколько будет стоить заказать такую поездку? будет это (её стоимость) зависеть от времени суток?


Харе Кришна!

Такси из аэропорта Дели до Вриндавана будет стоить 1900-2000 рупий ( примерно 40$) . Машина на 4 пасажира. Эта цена независимо от времени суток. 
Главное, предупредите заранее о Вашем приезде.

----------


## Светлана )

Хари бол! Похоже е-мейлы нерабочие, не отвечает. Только при помощи СМС связались. До Говардхана стоит 2500.

----------


## Naika bhava das

Имейл рабочий. Получил ответ в течение одного дня.

----------


## Прия даршан дас

это нормальная цена хотя я 1700 рупий из Вриндавана до Дели доехал(без кондея,ночью ехал)с кондеем цена как предлагают выше

----------


## Aleksandr D

> Заказ такси можно сделать позвонив Санджаю прабху по телефону: +91-789-525-1234 или по е-майлу: sanjay.vrindavan@gmail.com; sanjay.vrindavan108@yahoo.com;


Я заказывал такси аэропорт - Вриндаван и обратно. Ездил в октябре этого года. Написал на sanjay.vrindavan@gmail.com. Водитель встретил в аэропорту с табличкой с моим именем. Обратно тоже отвезли. Всё чётко.
Стоимость: аэропорт - Вриндаван 2600 рп, Вриндаван - аэропорт 2400 рп. Время в пути 3,5 часа.
Санджай дал мне визитку.

----------


## Адумбара дас

> Харе Кришна!
> 
> Такси из аэропорта Дели до Вриндавана будет стоить 1900-2000 рупий ( примерно 40$) . Машина на 4 пасажира. Эта цена независимо от времени суток. 
> Главное, предупредите заранее о Вашем приезде.


за 2600 рупии сегодня списался с ним. Просил поменьше - не среагировал. 2600 и точка. Может все таки для тех кто через вас на него выходят он будет скидывать как вы и написали 1700-2000 руп ?

----------


## Gopinath das

Hare Krishna! 

Вы хотели бы в ближайшее время поехать во Вриндаван?

Дело в том что это объявление было опубликовано несколько лет назад, тогда и была такая цена. Скорее всего цена которую Вам сказали нормальная на данный момент. У попробую связаться и уточнить цену.

----------


## Dakshayagya-hanta das

Сейчас актуальная цена в районе 2800 - 3000 в зависимости от того, по какой дороге вы поедете.
Дело в том, что сейчас дороги стали платные и есть два пути: относительно по-дешевле и относительно по-дороже.
По-дешевле стоит 200 рупий за платную дорогу, а по-дороже - 400 рупий.
За 400 рупий вы будете ехать по скоростному шоссе, типа автобана, а за 200 - другая дорога, более долгая.
Так что цена зависит от того, какой дорогой вы поедете: 2600 + 200 = 2800, либо 2600 + 400 = 3000. 
Лучше выбрать второй вариант, так как вы доедете быстрее  :smilies:

----------

